# DIY background gorilla glue?



## BrennanB (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi guys i have seen people making dirt backgrounds and have seen some use the PVA glue wait for it to dry almost until it is sticky and apply dirt then and also use the exspanding gorilla glue that you have to mist first then also wait for it to dry. Surely the Foaming glue and the standard one aren't much different? after they have dried completely they stop releasing toxins if there are any?

Is the Gorilla pva standard wood glue ok to use if i was to use a thin layer and once it gets sticky cover it with dirt and leave it for a few days to harden up and no longer release any toxins? If anyone could give information would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

I use the b n q expanding foam and then marine silicone on top of that.


----------



## BrennanB (Jul 21, 2014)

I done a tester on some wood i have from my log fire and I done a small square of my HA6 silicone covered with coco brick and moss and a second square with HA6 Silicone mixed with gorilla wood glue to form a greyish sticky paste. (I have the non foaming gorilla glue just the standard wood one)

And to be pretty honest the sticky paste from the HA6 mixed with the Gorilla glue has made a brilliant thick/strong square almost as if it was a cork wall but with a more natural appearance. 

I have a custom made high humidity plastic tank coming from Provivs would the Thick paste i made be safe once cured for reptiles or is the gorilla glue im using toxic even after leaving to set for a few days? Does mention it is water resistant and goes clear once set.


----------

